# Toddler-friendly clubs- 6th October



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Expats,

Would you recommend any specific toddler-friendly clubs around 6th October? I noticed a "little Gym" next to Arkan, planning on checking that out. anything specific you would recommend?


----------

